# RESOLVED Chicago Ridge Rabbits Need a Ride - And a Transport Coordinator ASAP



## BlueFrog

Hi guys,

I called Chicago Ridge this morning at 7 a.m., contrary to my usual custom. Good thing I did, because there were six rabbits sitting outside the euthanasia room awaiting their 7:15 a.m. execution. Much scrambling to save their lives ensued, and forum member Leaf once again stepped up with an offer to save them. Between her offer and Catnap taking in a bunch of unspeutered rabbits today, ahead of schedule, they're safe... for now. However, they need transport to Leaf's ASAP. 

I'm absolutely swamped with health and family issues but I don't want to see these rabbits die when they have somewhere to go, and just need rides and a transport coordinator. We can use the route we used last time, or devise a new one - whatever it takes to get these sweet boys (most of them a mere nine months old!) where they're going. As before, I can get to Chicago Ridge, spring the rabbits, and set them up in carriers, but that's about the extent of the driving I can reliably manage. 

Help?


----------



## pla725

Something told you to call. Good thing you did call and saved six lives with minutes to spare. Can't offer transport help since I'm in NJ. I'm sure others will step up. They did the last time.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Leaf, you're incredible. Nine month old babies, less than a year!! Will watch for pictures and hope for the best car drivers again. The innocent buns have you and BlueFrog to thank as angel care.


----------



## BlueFrog

"Won't you pwease give some bunnies down on dere luck a ride? We doan have much monee but we gives _gweat_ kisses. On behalf of myself, my four brudders, and rexy too, fank you for saving us!"


----------



## tonyshuman

Too cute!! Unfortunately, I'm in the wrong direction to help.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Haley PM'd me and asked if I could help coordinate this transport. This will be my first time doing this, so bear with me. Let me go look up the last route and get it posted and see if we can get this going. Do you want to aim for the weekend after next (9/13 or 9/14)?


----------



## slavetoabunny

Here is the route and times that were used for the last transport:

*Chicago Ridge, ILto Union, MO.*

*10:00 AM to 11:30:*
Chicago Ridge, IL to Gilman, IL

*11:45 to 1:30:*
Gilman, IL to Charleston, IL

*1:45 to 3:00:*
Charleston, IL to Vandalia, IL

*3:15 to 4:30
*Vandalia, IL to St. Louis, MO

*4:45 to 5:45
*St. Louis, MO to Union, MO

*Arrive in Union, MO (meeting Leaf)*

Let's decide on a date and get rolling.


----------



## adamjai

Leaf you truly are amazing! I'm free almost every weekend, let me know when and I'll find a way to make the St. Louis to Union leg of the trip. Thank goodness you called when you did!


----------



## Leaf

I just finished a Today on RO posting and put this thread in it, hopefully everything can pull through fast! BlueFrog contacted me right away yesterday morning.. 

I'm open for this wekend. I have to say I cannot do it on the weekend of the 20th as I have paid for prior obligations. With luck they'll be here before then.

Has anyone posted on Bunspace yet? I havent tried (I have been home less than an hour at this point - RO is almost my first pit stop) yet but I've had trouble accessing it the last few times I've tried.

Embarassingly enough this is happening so fast I still have carriers to return from the last transport. I'm halfway tempted to just send$$ but don't know at this point which would be more beneficial.


----------



## downtownbuns

I am free most weekends as well. I could do the Vandalia to St. Louis leg and maybe more legs if needed. I need to talk to my hubby though, but I think that we can do it. Just let us know when. Even if it were to be this weekend, I believe that would work out as well.


----------



## downtownbuns

I have to go to Union tomorrow. Maybe I could pick up the carriers, take them to Chicago and pick up the bunnies and take them to St. Louis. Hubby is open to this, I will need to talk to him more tonight about it. Do we know if there will be exactly six bunnies, or could there be more?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

wow I a m praying that this all gets worked out, and WTG on being there when you were. Right time and right place.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I believe BlueFrog is thinking 7-10 bunnies. Hopefully, she will be on line soon and can answer. That would be awesome if you could do that Downtownbuns! Let us know.

I just had a PM from Kpink and she is on board the bunny train if we need her.


----------



## Leaf

*downtownbuns wrote: *


> I have to go to Union tomorrow. Maybe I could pick up the carriers, take them to Chicago and pick up the bunnies and take them to St. Louis. Hubby is open to this, I will need to talk to him more tonight about it. Do we know if there will be exactly six bunnies, or could there be more?



I just went through the carriers to make sure they are clean and the water bottles are accounted for. I have two out that I lent when two buns went to their homes after their spays... so in all I have 8 carriers to go back to CR unless I can get the last two back.

The remaining two will tag along eventually. I was waiting to send them all back once I got all 10 so shipping wouldn't be such a hassle twice but this may be perfect!


----------



## bellapsyd

I am on board,but here is the thing. The only day I could do it would be this sunday. Saturday I am booked with work engagements. If Sunday will work for everyone, let me know.


----------



## gentle giants

I can't do it this weekend, Hubby will be at Drill so I will have no one to watch the kids. Next weekend may be possible for me, nothing is written on the calendar at any rate. Saturdays are always best for me, but a Sunday might be workable.


----------



## Leaf

I'm starting to wind down here and will go to bed soon. I'll check in tonite to see whats happening.

downtownbuns, if we can meet in Union just let me know. Perhaps at the gas station by Union's Wal Mart off of Hwy 50? If not, thats no problem either.

Theres a slight possiblitiy I'll check here before I go to bed but most likely it'll be tonite or earlier in the morning before I post again.


----------



## downtownbuns

Leaf, I sent you a pm with where I will be in Union. Let me know it that place works for you.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

We don't have superfluous funds to disburse with our own rescue, yet something sent to the Paypal RO rescue fund will be considered. I'm just thankful a few more got saved via VIP helpers & volunteers -- and RO drivers will need something extra to put in the gas tanks. Every little bit helps !! Everybody pitchin' in' ... ummm, your angel wings are STICKIN' OUT of your shirts.

slavetoabunny, sending support vibes to you as transport coordinator aka Haley's helper.:dude: You'll be super!


----------



## BlueFrog

Wow, what an overwhelming response! I'm still trying to get both my eyes and my brains open so I can take it all in, as well as resemble a human being when I meet the adopter for the final two lionheadXs from Chicago Ridge this afternoon - I finally placed them woo hoo! 

The final number is up to Leaf & transport capacity of course, but yes, I'm _all for_ seven to ten buns on this trip. Leaf, even if Catnap takes some of the lops, OK to add on some other endangered bunnies to the trip in their place? And yes, I will insist Catnap gives up the blind girl!:biggrin2: Should be easy enough to tempt them, since there is a speutered black Angora due to arrive next Wednesday. Just wait until you meet that neat old rex boy. He is special. I can't even explain how, but he is. 

Oh, and on the carrier situation - by any chance did you segregate the carrier that Catnap lent us for the trip? Just want to be sure it doesn't get lost in the shuffle (i.e., that I don't forget about it)
I must say, I'm just over the moon about the response & support from RO. :thanks:


----------



## Leaf

downtownbuns, I PM'd you.

BlueFrog, it looks like I'm missing a small carrier and the larger one right now. All else is accounted for. I may possibly get the large back tonite, I'm not positive...

Which rabbits do you have lined up so far, any ideas?

Any potential bunny nappers this time around? 

I can't wait to see the Rex and the blind girl - both sound very special. The lops, if any like the handsome man you have a pic of, are too beautiful for words. I wouldnt be suprised if Catnap does take some. Surely not too hard to place?

When you have a chance give me the rundown on the rabbits probably involved. 

Depending on scheduling I may take Sabrina (little black lionhead) to Springfield this weekend. Elmer Fudd (brown boy) has a tendency to chew on hands so I don't know about him going with her (I dont want to go 170+ miles to reclaim him but would if necessary). The little Rex girl.. you know, she may stay. I don't know, but I lost one of my own this week (Ibimi) so space-wise I'm only going to be one up from my own numbers before this new transport.

My tired brain needs to recoup and have a chance to think.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*downtownbuns wrote: *


> Leaf, I sent you a pm with where I will be in Union. Let me know it that place works for you.


Does this mean you are going to make the trip or do we still need to coordinate transport?


----------



## Kpink

Bunny nappers???? Surely you aren't speaking of me, are you???? :biggrin2:

I didn't nap any the last time.....I was a good girl!!! :mrsthumper:

Of course doesn't mean I can be that strong AGAIN.........lol lol


----------



## gentle giants

I'm curious about the Rex-is that Narcissus, or am I getting confused about who is at what shelter? I adore full sized Rex, and you hardly ever see them around here.


----------



## bellapsyd

awww! my little Elmer Fudd is a hand nipper? Funny he didn't bite me when I sat and pet him the entire last transport!

Did we decide on a transport date? I'm going to lay it on the line here:

this wknd:I can do it saturday but EARLY. I mean early (I have to be back at my house at 10:30 AM in time to leave for work. Sunday would be better.

Next wknd: I cannot confirm yet if I am available. I have tentative out of town plans and I'm not sure when I will know if they are definite or not. Probably not until much closer to Friday.

If my scheudle is too limited this time around, feel free to have someone else take my spot from Chicago Ridge to Gilman. If it can be worked around, then I'm in. Please keep me posted.


----------



## myheart

*Leaf wrote: *


> Any potential bunny nappers this time around?



So glad bunners are not heading north... They would have to stop at my house for salad.......all seven to ten of them!!! (Patch and Luna wouldn't mind, really...)

myheart


----------



## downtownbuns

Does this mean you are going to make the trip or do we still need to coordinate transport?


I will need to speak to my hubby more tonight, he was open to it this morning, but did not give an answer. I will let you know tonight. I also pm'd slavetobunny. I figured that since the carriers were in Union, we do not have carrier in Chicago. Assuming this, someone needs to get the carriers up to Chicago. If there are people that would be willing on taking legs of trips to get the carriers to Chicago, and then take legs the following week to get the bunnies to Union, that woudl work as well. I thought that this would get to complicated, so I offered to do the whole trip.


----------



## BlueFrog

*gentle giants*, you're not the first person from central or southern IL who has mentioned that you guys rarely see rexes. I'm always flabberghasted to hear that, because we see both purebreds and even the occasional partbred regularly. In fact, that's probably the most common breed to go through Chicago Ridge. There must be someone local breeding broken blacks and broken castors. Every single one that's come through has been sweet tempered and stunningly beautiful. They are also nearly unplaceable in this area. I have no earthly clue why, aside from size, because I'd fill my house with them. All fourteen of the rabbits CR/AWL killed last month were broken rexes, and I mourn each and every one. I did get a huge Californian rex with the softest coat _ever_ from that batch to a friend of mine, and a couple others got adopted out or sent elsewhere, so none of the selfs (who arrived from the same source right after the brokens were killed) died.

This rex is not Narcissus, who finally FINALLY found a home (Huzzah! Huzzah!) This is the calico colored rex, four years old, that I mentioned briefly in the Chicago Ridge thread in the general discussion forum. Long story short, the two things his divorcing human owners agreed on were (a) they loved this rabbit but (2) neither was moving someplace that they could keep him. Big monorchid boy, super sweet, very pretty (red and black spots on his head and along his spine), and with the saddest "I miss my parents" eyes I've seen in a while. I knew he would be first on the kill list due to his age and had been emailing around privately trying to find him a slot somewhere. Unfortunately, no one wants "big" rabbits in this area (as we've discussed before). 

*Leaf*, I have you down for the Angora, despite her already being a favorite of the Catnappers, and the rex boy. After that is open for discussion! You're probably not going to believe me, but the lop I took and subsequently photographed was "the ugly one" of the bunch, though all are similar in appearance. 

I'll PM you later. My mother needs some assistance right now, so won't be for a bit yet.


----------



## gentle giants

BF, I _have_ to see a pic of this guy, do you have one? I had a wonderful calico Rex buck when I was a kid, and have been wanting another one ever since. Is he neutered yet?


----------



## myheart

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Unfortunately, no one wants "big" rabbits in this area (as we've discussed before).



That is so sad to hear. And for those of us who would likeBIG bunnies, they become difficult to find.

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

*gg*, I'll see what I can manage regarding pictures but since the rex is still physically located at CR right now, no guarantees. I can guarantee he is beautiful, and so sweet. Not neutered yet, and has the giant testicle (just one visible) to prove it. 

*myheart*, I'm hoping I can nab you a nice big girl before the next euth call. These lop boys are small to me - maybe 3 to 3 1/2 pounds, definitely smaller than my 4+ pound Fiona - and the director of CR declared them "too big and not cute enough to be adoptable." I suspect that's a big part of why I wasn't notified before they went to the back room. 
:bigtears:


----------



## gentle giants

Does Rex guy have a name yet? Is he promised to Leaf, or still available?


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm sure rex guy has a name, but I don't know what it is. I think his placement is up to you and Leaf! I believe she was taking him in to save his life, not because she was specifically looking for a big calico rex.


----------



## myheart

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> ...and the director of CR declared them "too big and not cute enough to be adoptable." I suspect that's a big part of why I wasn't notified before they went to the back room.
> :bigtears:



:bigtears:

I just want to cry about the things you have seen...

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

*myheart*, rescue work can indeed fill one's head with sights that can't be unseen, and those images can tear you to shreds if you let them. Just the other day I recounted the story of Evil Grandma, and my subsequent save of her rats Ben & Jerry, which launched me back into rescue after a very long hiatus. Evil Grandma, I'm sad to say, no longer even counts in my personal top five horror stories, and I know there's much worse out there than what I've seen. Surprisingly, few of these awful sights resulted from helping at Chicago Ridge, and of those that did, in every case CR was helping the animal - like that poor blind Angora found in the woods. 

Without the support of RO and Catnap, I guarantee that I wouldn't still be pulling animals from CR/AWL, because I couldn't stand the memories of the massive numbers I wouldn't have been able to save. Medication may be blurring my nearly photographic memory a bit, but not nearly enough to erase the pictures of all those faces...

If I focused on where the animals came from, instead of where they're gone, I'd lose what little sanity I still possess. (All evidence to the contrary, I'm not yet completely crazy :biggrin2 I'm fortunate to have a very supportive network of fellow rescuers, fosters, and adopters, who lend their ears, send me pictures, and tell success stories that help balance out the horror. 

But even more fortunately, most of my stories _do_ have happy endings. I can hardly believe the transformation in the "forest Angora," who was binkying around her cage begging the Catnap director for treats this afternoon. That image will long outlast my memory of what she looked like when she arrived at CR! 

And of course my own home is filled with animals whose vibrant good health and cheerful personalities help wipe away the remembrance of what they looked like when they came to me. I even had a new arrival today, in the form of a hand tame ringneck dove. Right now it's easy to snarl about whomever turned a partially wing clipped domestic bird loose (or, at a minimum, who didn't consider her disappearance worth reporting) and her subsequent near starvation. Instead, I'm choosing to focus on the nice people who captured her in their yard and took her to CR so she'd be safe. Once she's all filled out and happy again - which, at the rate she's going through seed tonight, won't be long! - I'll have years of warm memories of a beautiful bird to overwrite the picture of her as a scrawny little thing.


----------



## bellapsyd

I am glad there are people like you BlueFrog. I want to be more involved in rescue, but I just become too sad and ruminate for days. I do my part by donations, fundraisers, and helping out here- like driving rescues. I tell myself it's better than nothing. And of course- I've adopted a few of the foster bunnies I've taken in!


----------



## BlueFrog

*bellapsyd*, there is no "only" about the things you do for rescue!!! Every piece is vital - especially that "giving homes to buns in need" part. :highfive:


----------



## Leaf

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> The final number is up to Leaf & transport capacity of course, but yes, I'm _all for_ seven to ten buns on this trip. Leaf, even if Catnap takes some of the lops, OK to add on some other endangered bunnies to the trip in their place? And yes, I will insist Catnap gives up the blind girl!




Send along whom you see fit, as transport space allows. Can't wait to see the blind girl and the Rex.. any pictures before the send off?


----------



## Leaf

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> *bellapsyd*, there is no "only" about the things you do for rescue!!! Every piece is vital - especially that "giving homes to buns in need" part. :highfive:



Amen to that!!

Elmer Fudd agrees 

:laugh:


----------



## Leaf

*Kpink wrote: *


> Bunny nappers???? Surely you aren't speaking of me, are you???? :biggrin2:
> 
> I didn't nap any the last time.....I was a good girl!!! :mrsthumper:
> 
> Of course doesn't mean I can be that strong AGAIN.........lol lol



I'm pleading the 5th!

Of course, if Iwind up with some empty carriers you'll be my first suspect!


----------



## downtownbuns

Leaf we are planning on getting to Union around 10:30 this morning. I pm'd you with the address of where we will be. We will be in the blue bug. Hopefully all the carriers fit. If not, could we make another trip down there tomorrow some time?


----------



## Leaf

downtownbuns, that'll work perfectly!

If two trips are needed it won't be any trouble at all. I'm going to try to get there a little early so I can park as close to the building addressas possible.


----------



## adamjai

I'll keep checking back to watch this thread, looks like we're shooting for next weekend, I'm still free to do the St. Louis to Union leg of the trip.

Hang on buns!


----------



## BlueFrog

*downtownbuns*, there's no reason you guys couldn't disassemble those crates for transport.


----------



## Leaf

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> *downtownbuns*, there's no reason you guys couldn't disassemble those crates for transport.



Oh good flippin' grief! Why didn't I think of that?

:baghead


----------



## downtownbuns

After picking up the carriers from Leaf, we headed home to pick up Judah the Lionhead for a visit to the vet. Poor little guy had quit eating last night and has been peeing thick sludge for two days. 

The vet first checked his teeth and found that he had spurs going into his cheek. Second, the vet moved on down the bunny to the bladder area. While being checked, Judah peed sludge on the vets towel. The vet determined that he had quite a lot of sludge build up. Off to the x-ray room. The vet came back and said that Judah was such a handful that he would have to be put under for the x-ray. At the same time, he wanted to trip his spurs. He also talked to us about the possibilty of having to flush his bladder, and wanted to know if we could afford to have this done now if needed. We decided to go ahead and do it all at once.

While doing the flush, the vet thought that he would have to perform emergancy surgery on him because the sludge was so thick and would not come out. Finally it started coming out during the flush. The table ended up lookin like a sandbox. Second x-rays were performed to see if all the sludge came out. He still has some sludge and possibly bladder stones. We came home with subq's that we need to administer for 1 month. We will check after that to see if he still has sludge and stone. The vet also gave us Metacam, Batrim, and Valium to relax the sphinter. He also told us no alfalfa pellets or highly calcium veggies. Funny thing, Judah has been on 1/8 cup timmy pellets and leaf lettuce and cilantro for a few years already. The vet thinks that the sludge may be do to his high EC. 

*We are still hoping to be able to make the run to Chicago with the carriers and back to St. Louis with the bunnies*, with the other lady picking the bunnies up in St. Louis, but we probably need a couple days to see how Judah is doing.


----------



## bellapsyd

thinking good thoughts for Judah!!!!


----------



## Leaf

*downtownbuns wrote: *


> The vet first checked his teeth and found that he had spurs going into his cheek. Second, the vet moved on down the bunny to the bladder area. While being checked, Judah peed sludge on the vets towel. The vet determined that he had quite a lot of sludge build up. Off to the x-ray room. The vet came back and said that Judah was such a handful that he would have to be put under for the x-ray. At the same time, he wanted to trip his spurs. He also talked to us about the possibilty of having to flush his bladder, and wanted to know if we could afford to have this done now if needed. We decided to go ahead and do it all at once.
> 
> While doing the flush, the vet thought that he would have to perform emergancy surgery on him because the sludge was so thick and would not come out. Finally it started coming out during the flush. The table ended up lookin like a sandbox. Second x-rays were performed to see if all the sludge came out. He still has some sludge and possibly bladder stones. We came home with subq's that we need to administer for 1 month. We will check after that to see if he still has sludge and stone. The vet also gave us Metacam, Batrim, and Valium to relax the sphinter. He also told us no alfalfa pellets or highly calcium veggies. Funny thing, Judah has been on 1/8 cup timmy pellets and leaf lettuce and cilantro for a few years already. The vet thinks that the sludge may be do to his high EC.



Oh my goodness, poor little one!

How is he doing now, after being worked on so care-fully?


----------



## slavetoabunny

Poor Judah! I'm sending lots of good vibes for a speedy recovery. :sickbunny:

Leaf and downtownbuns - please update as soon as you are able as to transport plans.

Thanks, Patti


----------



## pla725

It would be a good idea to have his EC titer redone as soon as possible. It may indicate that the EC is still active or not. It is recommended to have a series done over time.Wishing Judah good luck.


----------



## Kpink

Oh Poor little Judah.....we are sending strong bunny vibes and our prayers are with you all.

Get well soon, little Judah!!!!!!!


----------



## downtownbuns

How often should the EC Titer be done? He had it done about two years ago.


----------



## downtownbuns

Judah seems to be improving day by day. I should be able to let you know about transport this eveining some time.


----------



## downtownbuns

Judah is doing pretty good. I think that we are good to go for transporting bunnies from Chicago Saturday. Where to we pick them up? Who do I contact to see what time works best? Do I need to contact Adamjai for transporting from St. Louis to Union?


----------



## BlueFrog

Yeah for Judah's improvement! 

Last time we picked up from the parking lot at the Animal Welfare League in Chicago Ridge. That way we were able to add on a few extra buns at the last minute when space allowed. 

As far as arranging a time, let me know when you need to be there to make your connection in St. Louis, and I'll be there. Allow about a half hour for loading. I'll do my best to have everyone packed up and ready to go in advance, barring any last minute additions.


----------



## adamjai

downtown...so far I'm free all day Saturday, just let me know where you want to meet and when, and then I can let Leaf know when we can meet. So happy to hear that Judah is feeling better!


----------



## downtownbuns

Adamjai, we could meet at the same place that we met last time.

Let me talk to hubby tonight to see what time would be good for pickup in Chicago Ridge.

What time works well to meet at the Animal Welfare? Will we be meeting up with Bluefrog, or someone else? At this time, I do not know what vehicle we will be in yet. All the carriers that we picked up from Leaf fit in the bug, but Mr. Bug needs a brake job, so we may rent a car. Maybe it would be good if the person that we are meeting in Chicago Ridge pm me with a contact phone number.


----------



## BlueFrog

*downtownbuns*, it's me you'll be meeting. And due to a change in plans today, let's meet at Catnap from the Heart instead. Why? Because I transferred the buns there today to await transport on Saturday. We'll have a LOT more hands on deck to assist. And it should be easier for you to get to than Chicago Ridge, and within minutes of the same travel time. All in all, a good deal. 

I left carriers at Catnap to load buns into. I'm not even sure who is going yet. Leaf, I'll email you later. One thing I do know: the big rex will not be among the travelers. Why? BECAUSE HE GOT ADOPTED!!! WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## myheart

:bunny18Yeah for the big rex!!!!!! Good luck in your new home little guy!!!

myheart


----------



## slavetoabunny

It sounds as though y'all have this transport handled. Thanks to everyone for saving more bunnies. This was sure an easy transport to coordinate!!!


----------



## Leaf

Everything is sounding great!

Any idea on times for Saturday and who all may be coming here?


----------



## downtownbuns

*Bluefrog: *I picked up the carriers that got transported last time. I met Leaf in Union last Friday. The carriers are still in my bug because I do not have any storage area in my home. How many buns do we have? Please send me a pm with your contact information. We need to get the times synchronized. I suppose we need to check with *Leaf* first to see what times she is available for drop off. I think that *Adamjai *was open all day for me to transfer buns off to her.


----------



## Leaf

I'm open to any time on Saturday. :biggrin2:


----------



## adamjai

Me too!


----------



## downtownbuns

Okay, It looks like both Leaf and Adamjai are open all day Saturday. Hopefully tomorrow I will have a time frame for everyone involved. I think that I have all of the contact numbers that I need too. Talk tomorrow.


----------



## adamjai

Any idea on times yet? Trying to make plans for the weekend...also, are we talking about the same number of carriers as last time?


----------



## BlueFrog

*Adamjai*, I can't speak to times yet, but as far as number of carriers, it'll be whatever we can fit in a Bug! So, probably not as many as last time, certainly not more.


----------



## BlueFrog

*downtownbuns*, I know this is the craziest of last minute ideas, but... 

Apparently there are 16 guinea pigs who need a ride from MO to Catnap. I'm still trying to ascertain where these pigs are located at this exact moment, but if - and I acknowledge it's a big if - I could get them to a convenient place at the right time, would you consider bringing them on your trip northward?


----------



## downtownbuns

*Bluefrog: *Hmmm 16 cavvy's, now we do have the carriers from last transport too. I need more detail. Where are the piggies, are they already in carriers? We do have the over carriers in the bug. Can more than one pig go in a bunny carrier? As far as time is concerned, we were planning on leaving St. Louis at 5:00 and meeting you at Catnip at 10:30. If I need to pick the pigs up somewhere in MO, that changes the time a little. Where are they? I am right up the street from the Arch, so I am right in St. Louis near the MO/IL border. 

*Adamjai:* I apologize, I am trying to get you a time. Right now, it looks like it could be around 4:30 to 5:00, but with the piggie situation, that may change.


----------



## downtownbuns

DH had a question, should we bring hay and veggies like red leaf lettuce and cilantro, for them to eat, and towels or something for the carriers, or will those items be provide.


----------



## BlueFrog

From experience I know multiple cavies can fit in carriers, IF I can get all the relevant details etc. in time.

How many of the existing carriers fit in your car, set up, at once? That'll help me plan how many rabbits you're getting. I'm borrowing the smallest carriers CR has in storage to maximize the number of rabbits on this transport. They'll be pretty cozy, but safe and going to a good place so I'm sure they won't mind being a little snug.

I'll supply hay and romaine, plus newspaper for the bottoms. Are you bringing the water bottles or just the carriers? I'm going to try like heck to have everything set up and ready just to go straight into your car when you arrive. We'll just keep loading bunnies until nothing more fits, then unload any remaining bunnies to remain at Catnap.


----------



## downtownbuns

Dh took the bug to work with the carriers in the back, but I think that we have all that went down minus 2. I believe that the water bottles are still attached to them. I believe that 11 went down to *Leaf* and 9 are coming back. I can check AMTRAK and see if they still have the cheaper ticket and I could ride back on the train if need be, leaving the passanger seat free. Although this late, the cheaper train tickets may be gone.


----------



## Leaf

downtownbuns, you've got 8 of the smaller carriers. How did they fit, 7 on bottom and only one on top? Are you wanting to do a single layer only?

(BlueFrog, the carrier Cass was in is here now, and the other small carrier is coming back Monday, but that should give you some size approximation).

How are the Guinea Pigs being transported, can downtownbuns put them in one of the carriers she has from me in order to get them to you? That may save space...

BlueFrog... I'm going to assume two of the lops can fit in one carrier - am I right? The two bonded need to come here for sanctuary. If they ride together that would be one carrier but tight?

Hang on and I'll be PMing soon.


----------



## Leaf

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Are you bringing the water bottles or just the carriers? I'm going to try like heck to have everything set up and ready just to go straight into your car when you arrive.



I do think a few carriers have water bottles on them. One carrier has the rest inside..


> We'll just keep loading bunnies until nothing more fits, then unload any remaining bunnies to remain at Catnap.


:bunnydance:


----------



## downtownbuns

Hubby called and found all the water bottlesm, thanks LEAF. Still waiting to hear from the ladies that are suppose to call me regarding the pigs. Hopefully they call soon, so that I can figure out the time situation.


----------



## downtownbuns

I talked to the guinea pig lady this evening. I can not pick the pigs up until 8:30 am. This would put us in chicago between 1:00 to 2:00. If we do the whole thing tomorrow, we would have to take the buns to Union for drop off. We would be there between 6 to 8 pm give or take. If leaf can not pick up Saturday night, we could drop off Sunday if that works.


----------



## BlueFrog

*downtownbuns*, you're an angel for even considering changing your scheduling & transporting those needy pigs. From my standpoint - and I'm wearing my Catnap hat for this comment - do what you're comfortable with. I would love love love to see those pigs make it up north, but if that's going to throw off the bun train or significantly inconvenience you, I will completely understand if you decide to stick to the original plan.


----------



## downtownbuns

The pigs will be picked up. If we need to house the bunnies at our house until they can be transported to Union, no problem.


----------



## Leaf

Ok, so I have my head in the sand a lot...

It's 4:45am and I've been up for a few hours. I just went to the gas station for some power steering fluid and the attendant there said we're supposed to be hit HARD Saturday and Sunday weather-wise.

MO - http://www.weather.gov/alerts/mo.html

IL- http://www.weather.gov/alerts/il.html

http://www.ksdk.com/- I'm REALLY hoping this doesn't pose a problem. It's not doing anything here now, just muggy and windy but from what I was told it should get bad in a couple hours. But then - who knows.


----------



## myheart

That is exactly what I was going to post about this morning. It is raining in Wisconsin, and that usually means a band of rain that goes through Illinois. I do hope every one is safe in their travels. Take your time, and if it gets real bad, please pull off of the road, if you are able,for every one's safety.

Sending loads of prayers to every one and every-bun on their travels... ray:

Please be safe,

myheart


----------



## downtownbuns

DB's DH:

We've been up for awhile and are getting ready. Should be heading out in about 45 minutes to pick up the squeakers.

Fortunately the remnants of Ike seem to only be moving NW at about 14 MPH. That's good for us. They're expecting the worst of it to hit here tomorrow.

We will plan to drop of the buns this evening, unless I misunderstood Leaf's message, the weather moves in faster than expected or if we are too exhausted from driving in the rain all day. Here's hoppin' it stays drier.

Neither of us have Internet on our phone's so we will not be posting on the road. If you have either of our cell numbers and need (or want) to get ahold of us, just call.

I will post a short blurb just before we leave.


----------



## downtownbuns

Headed for the piggy haven. Wishing all well for the day.


----------



## Leaf

Well, this transport has had an eventful run, with an unexpected twist at thelast minute..

The most important part is all rabbits that were on the transport are safe!

:yes:



During planning the MOHRS intervenedbit. They showed great concern over two aspects:

1. They don't know me.

2. I'm not a member of the HRS

Due to these "shortcomings" they are concerned about a possible "hoarding" situation.

Bunnies saved IS what it's all about!

:highfive:

I believe a lot of the thoughts are that if I were "legit" in my actions I'd already be a member of the HRS and help more locally - without wanting to "import" animals that are in dire need. The HRS needs volunteers themselves due to the huge volume of animals they take in - leaving them unable to help small rural shelters overflowing with rabbits at a moments notice.

However, in this situation they have stepped in, albeit in the last stages of a trip to safety - that a simple home/vet check could have eased their minds about.

They, as all organizations, always run with a full plate when it comes to striving for the best for all animals great and small...

But yet, it's really all good. If they're able to step in as an organization - it _is_ their "job" and that takes strain off of an individual, distributing cost and time to a well oiled organization that can handle funding and housing with relative ease. The more hands the merrier I say!



Bless their souls, downtownbuns and her DH got caught in the middle - not knowing me, but knowing the HRS and valuing the clubs thoughts and decisions.

While this turn of events was stunning to me, and somewhat of a blow to my self esteem, I can understand downtownbuns decision to takethe warning to heart and opt to not complete the transport.



In all, everyone from start to finish has been wonderful in helping the needy bunnies that were coming here for safety, sanctuary and new beginnings. Though the transport didn't end the way we all expected it to, in the long run, the rabbits DO come first and that is truely what counts!

:happybunny:



I guess... I've reported everything I know as up to the minute as possible here. Before I mark it as resolved and move the thread to the Rescue Stories section I'll leave it here a bit longer so anyone who wants to "report in" can have a chance.





:clover:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I wanted to contribute something to the drivers involved. Now I will know the run didn't occur.


----------



## myheart

Not sure if I want to know what will happen to the babies....

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

*myheart*, these buns are safe as can be. I promise!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

It's odd to read your message, Leaf, that you need to belong to a certain club in order to help rabbits. :huh Bless you gals for caring and volunteering! :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing

I honestly don't know what to say. Jessica you are far from a hoarder. In the end the bunnies are safe and that is what matters. You are now free to save others. 

Right now just focus on your latest rescue and know that you are the best thing that could happen to ANY animal.


----------



## Leaf

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> It's odd to read your message, Leaf, that you need to belong to a certain club in order to help rabbits. :huh Bless you gals for caring and volunteering! :hearts





I honestly don't have an answer to that.

I speak from more dog/cat rescue experience, and from that I do know that if a Humane Society or Animal Control or even a Rescuewere to want to move an animal (lets say dog) from their facility to a different rescue, a different facility, a foster home, a sanctuary or to an adopters home - they don't go through ... I dunno - AKC, local or national breed rescues, meet-up groups or whatnot for 3rd party approval, but then, I can only speak of my knowledge about cats and dogs - not rabbits.

Perhaps I should have checked into things more closely in the beginning.

What is it people say? RESEARCH!!

:sigh:

I guess I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Haley

Im glad the bunnies are safe, thats the most important thing.

That being said, I amdisappointed to hear that a transport was derailed by a third party in no way involved with the transport. I understand they want to be sure the rabbits are safe, but if there were concerns, some sort of phone call to ask for a reference or holding the rabbits while someone could do a home check would have been much more appropriate. I know had anyone tried to verify that Jessica's situation was acceptable for the rabbits she would have passed with flying colors. 

Again, Im thrilled the bunnies are safe for now, but I see we have a long way to go on getting individual rescues, foster homes, and potential adopters to be able to work more effectively with chapters of the House Rabbit Society. *big sigh*

Leaf, youre amazing for what you do. And thank you so much to downtownbuns and everyone else so dedicated to helping these bunnies get to safety.


----------



## Leaf

You guys are ALL wonderful!

I think.. I think.. it would be pretty cool to have a ROMeet-Up... let's say, at my place sometime?

Just everybody don't come at once. I wouldn't want to be accused of... 

J/K errr - :?

...

Honestly, today was a huge blow to my self esteem. I was very excited and anticipated the arrivals with great joy but life IS subject to change.

My biggest concern at this point is what to do with all the veggies in my 'fridge! I have a ton (not literally, but pounds and pounds) Anybody have good salad recipes to share?!

LOL - 

Well guys, Thank You for everything! For those that know my crazy work schedule, I worked Thursday night and had a very eventful Friday day so I didnt get much sleep until LATE in the evening... My sleep was crazy and I actually got up around 3:45am Saturday morning because I had a lot to accomplish before the buns were to arrive, and then when they didn't - well, I've managed to putter the evening away. So I'm getting off here for a while. My major decision now? Should I watch The Terminal or X-Men...

You guys are a great bunch, ALL of you!


----------



## BlueFrog

<Catnap hat OFF>

I personally spoke to a representative of the MO HRS last night for an extensive period of time. Although as an organization their involvement in the rabbit portion of this transport was _never_ requested, I considered it only polite to have a dialogue to discuss the concerns of a fellow rescue organization, even when the request arrived at 10 p.m. after a long and exhausting day. Let me stress: MO HRS had absolutely no jurisdiction, legal or otherwise, over these rabbits; for the cavies, their assistance was and is greatly appreciated. They took it upon themselves to "intervene" with the rabbits who were to come on the return trip. Vetting Leaf's credentials to house, care for, and appropriately adopt out these rabbits was not their responsibility. 

Apparently, although I have earned the trust of major humane organizations in my area with a proven, documented track record of finding safe, appropriate rescue placements and adoptive homes, my judgement after reviewing Leaf's situation is not good enough for MO HRS, even though the person I spoke to admitted she had not one shred of evidence to back up her "suspicions." 

I am further distressed that at no point in this conversation was I told they intended to prevent the rabbits from reaching Leaf. That news was sprung on us at the last minute today. Fortunately, the rabbits were at Catnap, and therefore safe. Had they still been waiting at AWL, as has often been the case in the past, I can almost guarantee they would have been taken straight to the back room and euthanized on the spot.

While I'm at it, may I also say that it is a _very_ bad idea for anyone to sling around the word "hoarder," especially to someone who has actually walked into a hoarder's home to rescue animals. That is a word with a very specific, clinical meaning and serious legal and social ramifications. 

From this point on, anyone interested in learning more about these rabbits and where they are going (and when) should contact Catnap directly. This transport was to be a big "last hurrah" before taking a much needed vacation, so I have asked - and Catnap has graciously agreed - that they take over total decision-making responsibility for this particular group while I rest, recuperate, and decide where to go from here.


----------



## naturestee

Wait, what about that sickly angora? Can Catnap find a home for her too, or will they have trouble?


----------



## BlueFrog

Sickly Angora, now called Sofia, had already found a home with a Catnap employee, where I know she will be loved and spoiled to within in inch of her life. Oddly enough, she'll eat pellets and hay but refuses veggies! That's a new one by me. They're working with her on that little quirk.


----------



## downtownbuns

Well, we finally arrived back in St. Louis after driving through hours of torrential rain and watching cars go off the road. :shock:

Please take the rest of this with a grain of salt, I'm not trying to step on anyone's toes nor to intimate anything. I (DH) am very exhausted, physically, mentally, and emotionally from this all. I may actually be sharing more than I should, but I think some explanation is in order.

First an update. Thirteen pigs were safely delivered to Bluefrog and company at Catnap. Five beautiful little lop boys are in St. Louis (at our place temporarily). The remaining rabbits are at Catnap. They kept the one's they felt most able to adopt out. I understand they are actually Bluefrog's adopts from the other shelter. This is just what was spoken about with the woman at Catnap after Bluefrog left and left the buns in her hands.

How did HRS get involved? Three people that were helping with the transport (and the last one to Leaf) are HRS members. We've all been working with and rescuing bunnies from one end of Missouri and surrounding states to another for years. That would be myself, Downtownbuns and one other that I will let speak up if they care to.

I don't know the exacts of it, but on the othe side of things HRS was already arranging with Bluefrog to get the pigs to her.

Now, it was not our intention to involve HRS at all. We were just going to make the run. However, yesterday the pig request came up from Bluefrog. The 13 little piggies came from MO HRS. Where did MO HRS get them? I only think I can share part of that, but ultimately they came from a gigantic, very well publicized case of hoarding in Missouri. I wish I could only tell you how many animals of how many varieties are involved. It is truely tragic.

HRS also had absolutely no idea who was transporting the pigs to Chicago and was a little concerned about this. It wasn't until this morning that they found out it was us. Yeah!

So, we are loading up the pigs and the question is asked if any of us have been to Leaf's place (we had not) and if she _might_ be a hoarder. We have no idea, but she has taken in (and probably redistributed) a lot of buns in the last few weeks.

Now this might seem an absurd, paranoid or self-righteous question to ask, but HRS has had to deal with multiple hoarding cases in rural Missouri this year, not to mention dump-offs, multiple pregnancies, etc., etc. Intake is up I believe 100 buns over last year (could be completely wrong).

The intent was not to accuse Leaf of hoarding. But when hoarding does occur HRS is often the 501(c)(3) (charity) called upon to come in and help clean up the mess because they have legal status, a well documented paper trail, financial resources, rabbit specialist vets, etc. None of this makes them(us) better than anyone else. It is just what the courts need if they are going to justify permanantly taking away someone's animals and assigning them to someone else.

Downtownbuns and I only want what is best for all the critters involved. She may have decided more with her heart than head to make this run, but all she could think about last night was rescuing the buns and pigs in spite of having dizzy spells all evening and having been sick for most of the last 6 weeks.

Leaf you certainly do not need HRS's approval to take in buns. Actually HRS would probably love to work with Leaf. But as members, not being able to say we had seen your shelter caused us a gut check. We have seen HORRIBLE situations where you would not expect them and we had no way to check it all out at 10:30 this morning and still make the run. Until then the H-word had not even entered our minds.

So, here's the situation. Having put our foot in it, while en route we called the local head of HRS to ask advice. Not knowing Leaf's details she asked us to see what could be arranged with Catnap until we have a huge public adoption here on the 28th or until somebody actually sees Leaf's setup, etc.

We were both affraid we would be advised to leave the buns in Illinois and let "them" worry about it. Instead, the head of HRS volunteered to take in whatever buns Catnap could not handle. Let me tell you, she is every bit as full as Catnap, but did not want to see the buns in a situation where they would go back and risk euthenasia or another horrible end.

The offer provided the two of us much relief. We know the situation and how the buns will be handled. That is not to say Leaf wouldn't do a wonderful job. But Downtownbuns and I simply do not her on a personal level nor anyone that is intimately familiar with her setup and organization.

All I can say is I am sorry. We did not intend to commandeer the buns. We did not intend to make Leaf feel like garbage or to waste anyone's time or resources. We only wanted to help you guys and help the bunnies. The pigs were an added on bonus. And that made the run doubly sweet!

Leaf we weren't even trying to say, your not part of the "club" (that got a laugh, I never thought of HRS as a club). We frequently work with other sanctuaries and rescues. We have tons of people that foster rabbits until they can find their final "happy home". We even work with and try to educate other people that personally take in and redistribute bunnies to (in some of their cases) God-knows-where. We don't try to rule the whole bunny world (remind me to show you the secret handshake *chuckle*).

Perhaps we can all work together in the future to save even more animals.

I would also like to say a big heart felt THANK YOU from The Missouri House Rabbit Society to all involved for taking the little Guinea Pigs. It is truely appreciated. And I am sure they would express it much better than that.

Leaf or anyone else please feel free to contact us online or directly if you have more questions, concerns, or simply want to give us a piece of your mind. Could we also leave this thread open for just awhile for more discussion, clearing up of stuff and healing of hurts?

Thank you, The DH and Downtown Buns

:dude:


----------



## Pipp

downtownbuns


> Not knowing Leaf's details she asked us to see what could be arranged with Catnap until we have a huge public adoption here on the 28th...



This is great! As the Admin here and the instigator of the cross-posting campaign to help BlueFrog save the poor Chicago Ridge bunnies, this is a best case scenario. 

I had been asking about the Chicago HRS stepping in, but judging from the response, it didn't look like too likely. And I know our co-Admin, Haley, had been in touch with the MO HRS so I assumed they were aware of the situation. (I believe she had spoken to her vouching for Leaf before). 

The HRS is, as you say, has legal status, organizational skills, financial resources, rabbit specialist vets, etc.. They really are the best people to have involved. 

I know it's out of state, but if there is anything more you can do to keep the Chicago Ridge situation from happening again, even better. I had suggested a 'Friends of Chicago Ridge Rabbits' group to give them a proper advocacy to make sure no more rabbits are lost, or at least encourage and help them set up proper fostering and adoption programs, Petfinder listings, etc.

Seeing as these current rabbits did have somewhere else to go it's a moot point, but as far as any 'politics' go, I know how cautious HRS and even Bunderground people are about 'hoarders' because of their experience, but I will guess that Leaf has had equal experiences having been employed as an Animal Control Officer. 

(Did you read the post about her latest life-saving rescue, btw?) 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39376&forum_id=16 

But still, it IS a term that is being used a little too freely by people quick to raise suspicions when some simple research outside the organization will save a lot of people a lot of pain. 

This is the second time there has been this kind of suspicion raised about one of our Moderators, but please be very sure we do a lot of deep vetting before handing over the keys and trust of our substantial membership. 

In Leaf's case, I think the poor girl first signed on just to research her first two shelter bunnies, and once we realized she had the smarts, the compassion and the resources, we totally sucked her in to continuing to rescue, even making her a rescue Mod.  (Okay, she was a willing vict...er... member).

It's honestly pretty easy to research somebody on here -- I'm not sure why the MOHRS person didn't believe Haley or do any follow-up, but I guess although we are a large board, we do tend to stay under the radar. Still, searching one's posts and references to their situation can tell the whole story. Leaf has posted updates about how she did rehome most of the last batch of bunnies. 

I will add that some of our rescue work doesn't fit the HRS criteria, otherwise I'm sure we'd seek an affiliation or at least a 'steady' relationship. We support outdoor sanctuaries when necessary (as long as we're not rehoming house bunnies outside, the rabbits need to take a step up in care, not down); we welcome responsible breeder resources to help with temp housing and transport; we have a sizable rural membership so a lot of the rescues we get involved in are death row meat rabbits, outdoor abuse cases, etc.

But we certainly don't want to be at odds with anybody. We don't want to be excluded from helping, nor exclude anyone from helping us. We are truly 'drama-free' --no politics, no dissension, not at all combative. We are concerned solely with the bunnies. We have a lot of members on this board and thus a lot of 'people' resources, and we do what we can to encourage them all to step up to the plate to help when needed. So far, this has been greatly beneficial to the rabbits! 

We'd like to keep that the bottom line. It honestly doesn't matter how these rabbits got to where they are, who did what or why. They are safe and will be happily rehomed and that is all that matters! 

Thank you guys for all you do! You are both truly amazing! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Leaf

downtownbuns and DH - you guys did an admirable job going so far out of your way and working with the guinea pigs. What a huge transport and accomplishment! 

Was the weather bad your whole trip? Here we didn't get more than a few sprinkles during the day/evening. Now, at almost 4:00am it's pouring and has been for a good solid hour+.

As for the rabbit transport, both you and DH (or DH & you..) had to make a decision based on what little information was provided and is actually known. You guys don't know me any more than the HRS does, or that they think they do, so I can see where concern would be, in a way.

The biggest suprise was not that there would be any concern - but more along the lines of how everything was railroaded, last minute, based on... well, based on what, I'm not sure about.

I'venever been more than a phone call, e-mail, message board post or instant message away from being gotten ahold of where any interested parties of past transports or this last scheduled transportcould haveinquired. 


With a huge network of friends that are eager to help with rabbits, right now I have a lot of soothing over to do about these recent events. While none are members of the HRS, getting aquainted with the club was in the forefront of all of our minds as they (HRS) seems to always be in need - and we believe(d)... here we are...

If it were known how much I've organized and pushed people towards getting to know the HRS...

It would be wonderful to be part of a network intent upon saving rabbits in need. Now I don't know how the HRS would even be approachable, being as it seems I'm so ... I don't know what since noone can come up with anything... but it was enough to derail a transport that in turn derailed so much more. I could imagine the struggle of getting established with them from the ground up - but seemingly being in the hole to begin with?

And as for a secret handshake.... oh no... IF I were ever to go to a HRS meeting, I'd demand to see all members binkie across the room in greeting to all who enter the facility!

:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueFrog

*Pipp*, I have been providing a regular list to Chicago HRS of what rabbits are at SSHS and Chicago Ridge, per their request, since they are too full to accept intakes but do refer people with specific requests to shelters that they know have that type of bun. Perhaps they should distribute that list to other HRSs as they deem appropriate. 

*Everyone*,Fortunately I had gotten the numbers at Chicago Ridge down to "the lowest point they'd been in years" which was why I was so shocked when the five rabbits who are now in MO were fifteen minutes from euthanization when I called a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully, despite MO HRS's comments that many of their local rabbits are dying in shelters and that they oppose "importing" rabbits from other areas, they will also be willing and able to help in future Chicago area rescues. I would also hope that if, in the future, they have concerns about the care being provided to animals, they will go through legal channels rather than using the methods that were employed in this situation.

I, however, am off for the next six weeks. See you later!


----------



## Jenk

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> In fact, (the Mini Rex is) probably the most common breed to go through Chicago Ridge. There must be someone local breeding broken blacks and broken castors. Every single one that's come through has been sweet tempered and stunningly beautiful. They are also nearly unplaceable in this area. I have no earthly clue why, aside from size, because I'd fill my house with them. All fourteen of the rabbits CR/AWL killed last month were broken rexes, and I mourn each and every one.


:tears2: I love my Mini Rex girls, despite their health issues. I can't imagine so many Rexies not finding homes. It breaks my heart because I can't take them all in--though I would in a heartbeat, if it were possible.


----------



## adamjai

I was also going to be involved in this run and am an active member of the MO HRS. At the risk of saying too much, I was under the impression that the MO HRS would be more than happy to meet with Leaf. It sounded to me like they would simply like to see the conditions the bunnies were kept in and what kind of education she has and gives to others who adopt from her...they did the same thing to me when I adopted my two. They are truly just looking out for the buns. Leaf, please don't feel like you can't be a part of or work with the MO HRS, they always need help and having someone in your area would be great. The buns are all safe and sound and will now have a chance to be a part of a widely publicized adoption event in two weeks, I will see them myself during the next two weeks and I promise to snuggle them all I can!


----------



## downtownbuns

Thanks Adamjai, exactly what my DH was trying to say.

The boys have been dropped off. They've had their complementary spa treatment. (I think one of them said something about, "How humiliating, what do they think I am, a girl?!") They are adjusting well to their new surroundings, including sitting up, grooming, rolling over into a full flop, and an occasional thump when no one is paying attention to them. 

Mr. Downtown Buns:

One boy has a little runny eye. That will be treated. It appears that they were all kept on wires (extremely long nails, but not out-turned as a hard floor would do). Fortunately none of them appear to have sore hocks. The did all get nail trims, a little hand combing and a bunch of love. Other than the eye, there are no obvious problems and the eye is really not bad at all.

The lady at HRS thinks that both the mom and dad must have been the same color Mini-lop/Holland-lop cross. They're not quite big enough for minilops and they don't have "spoon" ears. But, 4 of the boys have the exact same coloring and marks. The fifth has a little "butterfly" pattern on his nose. (Too cute!)

I think that is just to mark the one with attitude. He immediately started thumping when we placed him into his new home. Then he noticed the little girl on the one side and the mini-lop on the other. Much sniffing ensued.

While we were there we took the time to hay and feed the rest of the sanctuary. The woman that normally would have done it was unable to come. Her basement flooded in last night's storm.

You know you are too worried about helping animals when you finally stop to eat your first meal at 5:00 PM and realize that you haven't eaten in 24 hours. If anyone cares to know I will try updating on the buns as I find out about them being cared for and adopted out.

If there are people that were intended to be the original recipients of these buns, feel free to send them HRS's direction. Loving adoptive parents are always needed.


----------



## Pipp

I don't think it will be too long before another set of buns will be pulled out of a shelter in the nick of time to make their way to Leaf and the network of people she so tirelessly set up. Sadly enough, bunnies in that predicament come to our attention several times a week. 

I just hope that with a little research Leaf will be recognized as the bunny-savvy, level-headed caregiver she is and those rabbits will be offered future transport assistance. 

Its great to hear that people are staging large adoption events, I think they are very effective. Please feel free to post the details on the board.

Thanks again for your efforts!


sas


----------



## adamjai

Just wanted to add an update for Leaf. I reread your post and noticed that you said it would be a "struggle" to get established with the HRS even before all of this. I spoke with the head of the main foster home for the MO HRS in St. Louis just last night, and she told me what it would take for you to be a part of the organization, and it wouldn't be a struggle at all, it probably wouldn't take more than an afternoon, and she would very much like to work with you. Send me a pm or reply to this thread and I can get you two together. I sure hope you decide to do this!


----------

